# Surf fishing South Walton or Bay Co.



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone on here surffish around South Walton or Bay County? I've beena few times & only caught whiting. I know around March/April there are always a ton of people off of Grayton beach pomp fishing, I just didn't know of anyone was a member here.

:letsdrink


----------



## Humphreys (Dec 26, 2007)

I used to go to Inlet Beach just past Camp Helen. Parked at a small strip of condos and fished between the houses. Off to the left about a 1/4 mile you can see where an old pier once stood. Always had luck with a redfish or pompano.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Can't go wrong at Fort Panic. Try in about 2 or 3 weeks. Wait till you start seeing a lot of the small sand fleas. Pompano can and will find the small ones just as fast as the bigger ones. I have friends who have been catching Reds down around Miramar Beach using fresh peeled shrimp and Gulp Fleas. Try putting them in a closer in "wash out" or a break in the bar. Good luck.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks guys!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I am a Greyton Bch freak! I always bring home the "mixed grill" from there! All of the roomers are true, you can get Redfish, Pompano, Whiting, Cobia, Flounder, and then there are always Ladyfish, sharks, catfishand Blue Runners to keep you out of your chair! I have my lines wet and sip my coffee and then the sun comes up! It's always awesome, but there are the bad days where you can go home empty handed, but the good days always out weigh the bad ones! But that's why it's been said there are always people there fishing, cause the fish are all over the place! Good Luck!


----------

